# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box شفرة فك شفرة  Unlock ZTE Android edition by sfr STARADDICT

## mohamed73

فك شفرة  Unlock ZTE Android edition by sfr STARADDICT   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  

```
SigmaKey v.2.27.02
290155799 Sigma dongle 2.27, Initializing...OK
Pack 1: Activated
Pack 2: Activated
Pack 3: Not activated
--------- 2018-01-15 14:22:58 ---------
SigmaKey 2.27.02 Qcom: Direct unlock
ZTE Handset Diagnostic Interface(DFU) (COM191), Provider: ZTE Corporation, Driver ver.: 5.2088.1.1, Date: 20/06/2012, USB\VID_19D2&PID_0112&REV_0227
Version: GB_P743FV1.0.0B11, GB_P743FV1.020110323
Firmware: M76XX-TSNCJOLYM-6050
Date: Feb 13 2012 02:05:56, Oct 26 2010 14:00:00, TSNCJOLY
Software IMEI: 868534001574200
Bluetooth address: D78BA15B7BC8
Security area saved to "xxxx:\xxxxxxxx/SigmaKey\security backup\0290155799\868534001574200_GB_P743FV1_0_0B11.skb"
Done
Restarting phone...Done
```

----------

